# Officer Down: Chief Randy Wells - [Forest Hills, Kentucky]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

10/30/2007
*Officer Down: Chief of Police Randy Wells *

*Officer Down: Chief Randy Wells* - [Forest Hills, Kentucky]

*









ODMP

Biographical Info*
*Age:* 67

*Cause of Death:* Automobile Accident
*
Additional Information:* Chief Wells had served as chief for 16 years.
*
Incident Details:* Chief Wells was killed when his patrol car was rear-ended by a box truck on the Snyder Freeyway, near La Grange Road. He was blocking traffic for a maintenance crew when the truck crashed into the back of his stopped vehicle, despite having all of his emergency equipment activated.

Two of the maintenance workers were also seriously injured.

*End of Watch:* Monday, October 29, 2007


----------

